# short air bags...



## AML (Feb 9, 2010)

i've done a search on here, had a look at all the major suppliers etc so thought i'd ask.

i'm looking for some air bags which slip over coilover or shock bodies.

the closest i've found so far is the "uvair aero sport" bags made by universal air. however, the bags have a compressed length of 4", which is too long for my application.

does anybody know of any similar bags which have a shorter compressed length? i'd be looking for less than 3", but shorter than that would be even better.


thanks for the help


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

the aero sports are the only bags that slip over coilovers like that. Uvair has a patent on them so you won't have much luck looking for anything shorter. 

They can only compress to 4" because of a spacer located within the bag. The spacer is required to prevent the bag from compressing too much and rolling in on itself and eventually rubbing through. It's part of the design that allows you to slip it over the coilovers without sealing them to the strut.


----------



## AML (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks very much for the info. i have emailed universal air to ask if they are going to be offering the bags in other sizes.

if not, i'm sure i can make it work with the aero sport bags.


thanks


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

i have thought about this too

it would be nice to have donut like a small inner tube that would fit between the spring hat and the strut mount

my car is 1.5" lower than stock

if the compressed size was 1" and inflated was 2-3" that would be awesome...maybe get lower springs or cut a coil out to make it the same ride as a current



anybody out there with connections to build something like this??


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

gillano said:


> anybody out there with connections to build something like this??


A few companies, including bagyard, already make something like that, though I personally don't really see the point. 
Air cobra:










cargraphic/bagyard


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

whats the application that your trying to do?


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

hell yes!


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

what about this. its not air but u dont loosed ride quality

http://www.kw-suspension.com/us/kw_hls.php


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

have you seen the price of that unit???:what:

crazy talk


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

I think these are awesome! 

Roll around at 22.5 all day every day...when you need some extra clearance...pump these bitches up and get another inch (?) 

I would daily my Golf anywhere at 23.5..its pie. 

Plus the bag is above the whole strut assembly...you keep your same ride and damping no matter your height... 

Driving a hardslammed car (under 23") is doable but nerve racking at night or on unfamilliar freeways. Only get as high as you need, to give a little better margin...and then air out...to your ride height...make sense?  

Thats my thing with air that keeps me waffling...if the car is resting on the tires and or wheel lips properly it still acheives a good look when aired out. However the cars that are tucked hard and layed out look like a poor imitation of a bagged mini truck. Some times on the ground is just on the ground. Its not anti stance...its absent of any "look" other than dropped as hard as possible. 

Just spitballin. :thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

CompressionIgnition said:


> I think these are awesome!
> 
> Roll around at 22.5 all day every day...when you need some extra clearance...pump these bitches up and get another inch (?)


 But if you had a true bag setup, you could roll around at 22.5 all day, air it up to 23.5 when you need the clearance AND you could air it out to 20.5 and have it look sick when you wanted. All the same features plus the ability to park it on the ground. 

And with a true bag setup you wouldn't lack any travel at the lowered height. Imagine the amount of stack height you sacrifice to have a compressed bag sitting atop your coilover setup in the setups above. That gives up a bunch of travel. 



CompressionIgnition said:


> Plus the bag is above the whole strut assembly...you keep your same ride and damping no matter your height...


 You mean spring rate? Because damping isn't affected by airbags even on a normal air setup.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure how to quote real good on the new vortex but...to your first point... 

I like air for the ability to raise the car UP from its drive height...I have a bagged / channeled Ranger for the draggin and frame laying. I actually enjoy the simplicity of static on my commuter. 

To each his own. 

And yes..I was refering to the variable spring rate of an air bag at different pressures. 

On the travel comment...you may have travel left...but that does not mean you are not using any up. Having travel left when aired out is inherent to the design of the air strut (or set up of BOC) 

As far as stack height goes...you are certainly correct. The point is a custom strut would probably need to be made. Something like some DOM tubing that contains a KONI race insert with appropriate plates to mount adjusters and springs (basically a really short coilover) then the plates required for the mini bag. 


Im not trying to ruffle anyones feathers here...I just got off on the idea as a similar set up to the KW hydrualic actuators mentioned earlier in the thread! 

:beer: :thumbup:


----------

